# vpnc freezes computer with kernel 2.6.33-gentoo-r2, x86_64

## jblake20

I am trouble trying to get vpnc to work on my laptop.

Using the same computer via Ubuntu, it works fine.

I used to use an older kernel with the cisco vpn client, but had to go through the motions of turning off cpus in order for it to work.  I gave that trick a try and it does not work.

I pretty much followed the instructions from:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/vpnc-howto.xml

The machine completely locks up right after I enter my password...

I don't see anything relevant in the /var/log/messages file.

Is there another log file to look into specific to the vpnc?

Any one have any suggestions....

Thanks

----------

## V-Li

Run vpnc from the command line without the init script.  Add --debug=99 as option and see more output.  If you paste it, be aware that it may contain sensitive information, so check beforehand.

----------

